# Game 78: Portland Trailblazers @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* April 12th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Portland Trailblazers (25-51) * @ *San Antonio Spurs (57-20) * 




Previous Meetings:

Spurs 114, Blazers 80 
Blazers 107, Spurs 99 






*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*


































































This win will give us the division title, so we can't afford a let down at home. Portland dominated us in the last meeting, and I still have bad memories recalling that game. However, this time around Portland has been hit with a major injury bug and are missing Zach Randolph and Nick Van Exel for sure, and Derek Anderson and Theo Ratliff haven't been playing lately as well. They have been forced to play their young players, who aren't all that bad, but their bench is really depleted. If Derek Anderson doesn't play, they will have three guys sutied up that can play guard, two of them being Stoudamire and Telfair, and the other being Richie Frahm. I will feel a little disappointed if we don't dominate this team. I'm anxious to see how our reserves-to-starters in Nazr and Barry play, and I'm anxious to see another solid game from Glenn Robinson. Hopefully we have a big lead toward the end so we can rest Manu and Parker for tomorrow's game in Utah.




*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Ball control. If we take care of the basketball, then there's no reason why we shouldn't win this game. Portland has a -2.7 TO differential, meaning they turn the ball over almost three more times per game than their opponent does. If we don't give away the ball, we should be just fine.


- Control the boards. Portland has several good offensive rebounders (Przybilla, Patterson, Abdur-Rahim), and we've got to put bodies on them. 



- Knock down the three. We are unbeatable in the SBC Center when the three point shot is falling. If we knock down the threes, and pick our spots on offense, we should be able to top 100.







Prediction: San Antonio 102, Portland 91




I hope this won't be a letdown. It seems like we've always historically followed emotional wins with disappointing games immediately afterward. As long as our guys play with the same intensity and energy of the past two games, this should be an easy win. Oh, and I hope Przybilla doesn't have a 20-10 game on us. These mediocre centers love feasting on our team for some reason.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's a little game to play on the game threads, since this option was fixed. 




Since we can now donate without any limitations, I'll donate 1,000 points to the person who get's closest to the final score. That means the sum of the difference from the real score and predicted score has to be the lowest. 




By the way, I donated 2,000 points for ezealen, our Poster of the Month.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs we are at home with 2 emotinal wins behind us. parker wil be good and manu will be great. our keys are boards, our motion offense, and freethrows. we realy need to get a huge lead on them so we can rest for tomrow. key player manu. expect him to have 30 plus. 
115spurs
96trailblazers

ps i might not be here for the 1st qt do to toutoring, b ut ill be here for the 2nd no doubt


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Go Spurs! 

Let's get 60 wins!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think this should be a relatively easy game compared to the last two we have played. Portland isn't that good, especially with the players they are missing, and Manu is back. We are on an emotional high, and likely we will come out with a lot of energy(either that or no energy). I expect this to be a much lower scoring game than our previous two, and like Koko mentioned, we can win the Division with this win. Hopefully we have a sense of urgency to lock up our division as quickly as possible.

Prediction
Spurs 95
Blazers 83


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> By the way, I donated 2,000 points for ezealen, our Poster of the Month.


Thanks Koko, but you didn't need to do that. I'm happy with just winning :biggrin: . And just to encourage more predictions, I'll give an aditional 1,000 to the winner, unless I win of course. BTW, Koko, how are you going to figure out who is the closes to the actual score? There's alot of factors you could go through that hurt my head...so instead of trying to figure it out I'll just wait for you to explain it :biggrin: .

Oh and thanks for letting me make the last game thread. If you're ever too busy to do one again or if you just don't feel like making one, I hope you'll ask me to do it again.

Anyways, about the game. The Spurs are pumped. Those two wins have really motivated them and I just can't see them losing this one unless they're still tired, which could very well be so.

Prediction:
Spurs- 100
Blazers: 89


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Since you are distributing huge points for this one Koko, I'll forget about me beeing superstitious and I'll predict a 95 83 Spurs win !
There you go


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> Since you are distributing huge points for this one Koko, I'll forget about me beeing superstitious and I'll predict a 95 83 Spurs win !
> There you go


So I guess neither of us will be getting 2000 points(1000 each from Koko and ezealen), since you predicted the same score as me. Great minds think alike right? :biggrin:


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

texan said:


> So I guess neither of us will be getting 2000 points(1000 each from Koko and ezealen), since you predicted the same score as me. Great minds think alike right? :biggrin:


Wow how big is that... I garantee I didn't even check your prediction texan. 
No Problem, I'll change it and predict a* 95 84 * Spurs win :banana: 
Got this change everyone ?

Bottom line
If we do drop a series to any team which we haven't yet, please guys don't drop it to the Blazers (we're 1-1 against them this season).


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

texan said:


> We are on an emotional high, and likely we will come out with a lot of energy(either that or no energy).



I think that is definitely a key here tonight. There is a very good chance that this will be an ugly first half, but hopefully we won't dig ourselves so deep a hole that we can't climb out of. On the one hand, I can see this game being quite the letdown game after the last two, but on the other, Portland is such a bad/injured team that it might not matter.


Prediction

Spurs 88
Jailblazers 82


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> Wow how big is that... I garantee I didn't even check your prediction texan.
> No Problem, I'll change it and predict a* 95 84 * Spurs win :banana:
> Got this change everyone ?
> 
> ...



Haha, I know I believe you, besides copying someone else's prediction would be pretty stupid and pointless. Anyways, yeah it would be a bad and discouraging loss if we lost to the Blazers. They are as injured as we are and are clearly not as good as us. If we loose the season series, it would be disappointing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

An hour till game time. I take it that neither this game nor the Phoenix game will be up for bets on the uCash thing. Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

We must beat Portland!

Spurs 100
Blazers 89


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I had completely forgotten that the Blazers beat us last time. That fact alone help the Spurs be more driven this time around.

I remember that last game Joel Pryzbilla had a monster game and he was really their catalyst. If we can keep him in check this will be a blowout. It is also our first game at home after the three game road trip and we all know how things go in San Antonio.

Prediction:

Portland Trailblazers - 92
San Antonio Spurs - 106


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Luiz_Rodrigo said:


> We must beat Portland!
> 
> Spurs 100
> Blazers 89


and now someone copies my prediction. I said it first so you change yours or neither of us can win...or both of us will... just change it please!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Darius Miles is really killing us out there. He has made pretty much everyone of his shots. He is holding his neck and wincing every time he goes down the length of the court though. Does anyone know what's wrong?

Parker is playing excellent right now, penetrating the lane, and kicking it out to open shooters. The problem is we aren't making any shots, only shooting 34% at the moment. Nazr looks like he will put up another monster game. He already has 4 points and 5 rebounds.

Portland Trailblazers - 14
San Antonio Spurs - 15

1st Quarter - 2:13 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Beno with the buzzer beater to end the first quarter! 15-23 Spurs after 1.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Great pass by Manu to Barry for the easy layup at the buzzer! :clap:

Nazr sat out the rest of the first quarter but with Sean Marks we did not skip a beat. One thing that troubles me is that Manu has missed 4 free throws already. The good thing is that he is getting to the line very easily. This looks like it will be another super effecient game for Ginobili.

Portland Trailblazers - 15
San Antonio Spurs - 23

1st Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Beno with the buzzer beater to end the first quarter! 15-23 Spurs after 1.


That was Barry. 

Beno passed it to Barry for the buzzer beater.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nephets said:


> That was Barry.
> 
> Beno passed it to Barry for the buzzer beater.


I get thier naems confused cuz of the B :biggrin: . But you were wrong too. Manu passed it so


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Luckily, the Blazers are shooting just as bad as us or else the game would be much closer than it is. Manu has already filled out the entire stat sheet with 10 points, 2 assists, 1 rebound, 1 steal, and 1 block. :clap:

Our big guys are missing some easy putbacks around the rim.

Portland Trailblazers - 21
San Antonio Spurs - 26

2nd Quarter - 8:34 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Manu has already filled out the entire stat sheet with 10 points, *2 assists, 1 rebound, 1 steal, and 1 block*. :clap:


Manu with a quadruple single! :banana:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Joel Przybilla called for another goal tending call so Manu gets the basket for his 12th point of the night. Nice three point shot from the corner by Bruce Bowen! We are shooting the same percentage from beyond the arc as from inside it. :biggrin:

Portland Trailblazers - 21
San Antonio Spurs - 31

2nd Quarter - 7:23 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Paul Anderson just stated that he doesn't think Darius Miles will return for this game because he hasn't moved from his chair on the bench. That will prove to be a blessing because he was the only Blazer that was hot from the field.

Glenn Robinson is heating up from the field, shooting 50%, and has 6 points in only 5 minutes. Nazr just added two blocks onto his already impressive game. These two guys are really looking great for us.

Portland Trailblazers - 27
San Antonio Spurs - 41

2nd Quarter - 2:01 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hey im back from toutoring, spurs doing great, manu is the best player tonight or so far parker is directing playing good d and big dog helpen to. only thing i have to say is pass a little better and big dog needs to work on his d.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

big rob4 3!!!!!!!!!!! portland has no d


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow...the Blazer's defense sucks. Spurs up 48-30 at halftime.

Edit: Big Dog had his first three as a Spur in this quarter.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow great half so far. this gm is turing to a blowout wich is great for us, so we can rest our players. i think that theres not to much to say bad, doing well but the gm still is not over, any one here what pop said lol


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Great finish to a great half. Glenn Robinson hit his first three in a year! :clap:

Spurs Of The Half:

Manu Ginobili: 16 minutes, 14 points, 4 assists, 3 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, 4-7 FG, 2-3 3PT, 4-8 FT

Nazr Mohammed: 17 minutes, 6 points, 12 rebounds, 2 blocks, 1 assist, 3-7 FG

Glenn Robinson: 6 minutes, 9 points, 1 rebound, 4-8 FG, 1-1 3PT

Portland Trailblazers - 30
San Antonio Spurs - 48

Halftime


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> any one here what pop said lol


Bout Timmy? Th palyers are going to vote no.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dang blazers just doing bad(no complaning lol) manu tip in


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

so far i wonder is this gm rigd, this is the worst preformence i have ever seen excluding us lol if it wernt for the second chance pts and the few 3s we would be beating them by double


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

horrible transtion d by us.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I knew they wouldn't stand a chance vs. us. Manu is playing very well so far. I just got back from practice, so I should be in n out of the forum every once in a while, if I decide to procrastinate on my hw, and watch the game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> so far i wonder is this gm rigd, this is the worst preformence i have ever seen excluding us lol if it wernt for the second chance pts and the few 3s we would be beating them by double


excluding us? The score must have decieved you. We're not doing bad per say, but we're not doing all that good either.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We have let the reins loose a little but I expect the lead to go back up after a while. Mohammed continues to dominate. Maybe we should consider starting him over Rasho? He has seemed to play a lot better since he has started.

Portland Trailblazers - 44
San Antonio Spurs - 58

3rd Quarter - 6:40 Remaining


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> excluding us? The score must have decieved you. We're not doing bad per say, but we're not doing all that good either.



He means in a previous performance, like teh one a couple days ago when we got humiliated by Dallas.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya  dont remind me lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

does any one get big dog and mass mixed up and beno and barry. gosh we sttartn to slack off. and guess whos back in


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its a frekin 10 pt gm why the hell are we letting them back in, just cause we were up by 20 we stoped playing d. poor few min. effort by the spurs, they make the run when parker is out


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manu with a nice 4 pt play, hopefully it will spark some energy in our team. up by 11


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Manu with the three pointer and he gets fouled in the process! :clap:

Darius Miles has returned into the game. Przybilla is heating up on both ends of the court. The Blazers keep getting close but the Spurs have answered with three pointers every time.

Portland Trailblazers - 56
San Antonio Spurs - 67

3rd Quarter - 2:56 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hornets tied with suns! 0 to 0 lol


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Poor, poor third quarter. Our shooting was off and the Blazers did an excellent job of forcing tons of turnovers, especially through stripping the ball from our big men. We need to step it up and show the Blazers that we mean business.

Portland Trailblazers - 62
San Antonio Spurs - 72

3rd Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

there starting to play de and playing hard, were reacting like sh**. pick it up, we miss so many layups


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> hornets tied with suns! 0 to 0 lol


That one's going down to the wire!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Sebastian Telfair, Darius Miles, and Joel Przybilla are all coming up big for the Blazers right now. We just can't seem to put this stubborn team away. Brent Barry was going to be on the highlight reel two times but botched the easy baskets both teams. First time, he drove by the Blazers for a dunk but he got rejected by the rim. Second time, he crossed everyone over, drove to the basket, but the layup rolled out.

Portland Trailblazers - 67
San Antonio Spurs - 78

4th Quarter - 8:21 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

2 min lefft in the 1st down by 3(hornets)
were playing bad we need to pick up our pace and figure out why we are not playing hard like 20 min ago. i feel it is to do with parker going out and horry going out


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Lebron James says an age limit is racism? lol I wasn't aware that 18 was a race :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bad offciating by the reffs is not helping,


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Lebron James says an age limit is racism? lol I wasn't aware that 18 was a race :biggrin:


 :biggrin: lmao i thought it was oneal who said that


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hornets/Phoenix Update: New Orleans within 3 of Phoenix after 1.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> :biggrin: lmao i thought it was oneal who said that


He said Lebron didn't he? I would think Lebron would care about it more than O'neal would.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

jazz play away tonight so that will help a little to for tomrow. horry and parker jsut help us spark more energy


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We need someone to spark us right now because we are playing uninspired out there. Bring Nazr back in! :biggrin:

On a side note, I was switching between the game and NBA Nation, and people are really starting to overrate the Nuggets.

Portland Trailblazers - 73
San Antonio Spurs - 80

4th Quarter - 4:50 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

They just showed our free throw shooting today and it is absolutely horendous. 6-15 for 40%. You would think that with Tim Duncan and Rasho Nesterovic out that our free throw shooting would actually improve but Spurs have proved that they are infinitely bad at the charity stripe. 

Nice play by Manu to force the jump ball!

Portland Trailblazers - 73
San Antonio Spurs - 81

4th Quarter - 4:33 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

that might spark us , fight fight lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu misses the tech free. What's with his frees tonight?!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

eww a poor 3pt play.. i cant wait till this gm is over and were on top im aa little nervous


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*GIIIINOOOOOBIIIILLLIIIIIII!*


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Manu with the clutch tip-in! :clip:

Portland Trailblazers - 75
San Antonio Spurs - 87

4th Quarter - 2:33 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hornets down by 2 5 min left... only up by 6 we need to plsy the clock


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu with the three ball! Spurs up 10 with 1:05 left!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Ginobilliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Manu with the dagger three point shot!!!

Portland Trailblazers - 82
San Antonio Spurs - 92

4th Quarter - 1:05 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

who said he would have 30 plus lol


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Congratulations Southwest Division champions San Antonio Spurs!!! :clap:

Portland Trailblazers - 89
San Antonio Spurs - 95

Final


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Horrible end, but a W's a W's. 

Meanwhile, Hornets are down by 8 with 1 minute left in the second half.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

good gm. we slaughterd them in the 1st have let them come back and then put them away. parker did a great job and manu filled up the stat sheet. we stoped playing when we were up by alot but glad we are able to play good when it was winding down. need to work on that. we clinched division title and only a half gm back of the best record in the nba.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Horrible end, but a W's a W's.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hornets are down by 8 with 1 minute left in the second half.


Hornets won't win.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

There was a three way tie for the person with the closest score according to my way of finding it. I'm sure Koko's is alot different.

the winners were: Me, DaBobz, and Luiz_Rodrigo. Since I can't give myself the points and since Luiz stole my prediction :curse: I'll give it to DaBobz. Congrats :clap: . I wonder who the winner will be in Koko's method.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright, it's good to have the "Division title" monkey off our backs, and in the books. 



I didn't get to see the game, but it sounds like we did OK. Seeing Manu with 30 is very encouraging, but to think he missed 6 FT's makes it a little disappointing. Glenn Robinson was named the "Impact player of the game" on the Spurs radio broadcast, so maybe you guys can tell me if that was actually earned or if that was just a token thing given to Glenn to boost his confidence. Oh yeah, nice to see another double-double from Nazr. Keep 'em coming Nazr. 




By the way, I'm in the process of finding out who the winner is. If you're confused, here's the how I'm doing it:




Person A's prediction: Spurs 100, Blazers 80


Let's say the final score was Spurs 95, Blazers 85. I will take the sum of the difference, and the person with the lowest sum gets 1000 points. 


So, predicted score 100 - real score 95 = 5. 

predicted score 80 - real score 85 = -5, which will just be positive 5. 


5 + 5 = 10. If anybody was to get a overall difference less than 10, they would be the winner.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Alright, it's good to have the "Division title" monkey off our backs, and in the books.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy **** Koko. That's exactly what I did! I think....if it is DaBobz, me, and Luiz won, but Luiz used the same prediction as me so I don't know he that counts or not.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Final score: Spurs 95, Blazers 89



Koko's prediction - Spurs 102, Blazers 91

102 - 95 = 7
91 - 89 = 2
*7 + 2 = 9*



TheRoc's prediction - Spurs 115, Blazers 96

115 - 95 = 10
96 - 91 = 5
*10 + 5 = 15*


texan's prediction - Spurs 95, Blazers 83

95 - 95 = 0
89 - 83 = 6
*6 + 0 = 6*


ezealens's prediction - Spurs 100, Blazers 89


100 - 95 = 5
89 - 89 = 0
*5 + 0 = 5*



DaBobz prediction - Spurs 95, Blazers 84

95 - 95 = 0
89 - 84 = 5
*5 + 0 = 5*




Guth's prediction - Spurs 88, Blazers 82

95 - 88 = 7
89 - 82 = 7
*7 + 7 = 14*




Luiz Rodrigo's prediction - Spurs 100, Blazers 89

100 - 95 = 5
89 - 89 = 0
*5 + 0 = 5*


LineOFire's prediction - Spurs 106, Blazers 92

106 - 95 = 11
92 - 89 = 3
*11 + 3 = 14*






Yep, three way tie between Luiz, ezealen, and DaBobz. Each of you will get 333 points donated from me. If I learned something, it's obviously that we need a tie breaker. Maybe we can add the predicted leading scorer to tomorrow's contest. Same deal, 1000 points to the person who predicts the closest.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

333 points have been distributed to the winners. 



In case you're wondering where I got that from, 1000/3 is about 333.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

So DaBobz got 1,333 tonight and I only loss 667. Not bad...but it failed to get more post/game predictions  

Where did you get your idea for finding who won, Koko? I but pulled mine out of my butt rite after the game. I thinks it's kinda wierd that they'd be the same exact method.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> So DaBobz got 1,333 tonight and I only loss 667. Not bad...but it failed to get more post/game predictions
> 
> Where did you get your idea for finding who won, Koko? I but pulled mine out of my butt rite after the game. I thinks it's kinda wierd that they'd be the same exact method.






I've seen it before on this board in other team forums.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I've seen it before on this board in other team forums.


Thought that mite have been it. I thought I came up with something clever  lol


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It's nice seeing the Spurs getting back into a winning mode, beating the teams they should be...I guess


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Glenn Robinson was named the "Impact player of the game" on the Spurs radio broadcast, so maybe you guys can tell me if that was actually earned or if that was just a token thing given to Glenn to boost his confidence. Oh yeah, nice to see another double-double from Nazr. Keep 'em coming Nazr.


I'm willing to bet that Glenn didn't even hear about that so there is no way it would boost his confidence. I think the Impact Player Of The Game award should have gone to Nazr Mohammed. He rebounded so well, especially on the offensive glass, and was always there under the basket to tip-in a missed shot. Glenn hit some shots yesterday but there was nothing overly impressive about his game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> I'm willing to bet that Glenn didn't even hear about that so there is no way it would boost his confidence. I think the Impact Player Of The Game award should have gone to Nazr Mohammed. He rebounded so well, especially on the offensive glass, and was always there under the basket to tip-in a missed shot. Glenn hit some shots yesterday but there was nothing overly impressive about his game.






The "Impact Player of the Game" always gets interviewed by the Spurs play-by-play guy immediately after the game, so Glenn Robinson did fully know about it.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, I still don't think it would boost his confidence much. :biggrin:

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> Well, I still don't think it would boost his confidence much. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the correction.





I wasn't really saying it would boost his confidence, I was just wondering if he actually deserved the Impact Player of the Game or if it was something just to make him feel more welcome in SA. You answered my question, so I guess it was the latter.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi guys... 
Didn't see the game but glad we won it, 8-4 without the TD is class. Remember back right after Timmy got injured in Detroit ? I ran a thread about the Spurs "gotta step it up..." or something, I basicly said that I hoped the Spurs to be ala Kings w/o TD, winning 2 out of 3 or something.
I think this is sweet, I feel as comfortable as when we where 39-10 back a few months ago. But these injuries are just screwing it up.

*Thanks to koko and ezealen for the donations, I would give some of my points to texan as somehow he helped me big time picking the same score as me. Do you want some points texan? :cheers: *


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> Hi guys...
> Didn't see the game but glad we won it, 8-4 without the TD is class. Remember back right after Timmy got injured in Detroit ? I ran a thread about the Spurs "gotta step it up..." or something, I basicly said that I hoped the Spurs to be ala Kings w/o TD, winning 2 out of 3 or something.
> I think this is sweet, I feel as comfortable as when we where 39-10 back a few months ago. But these injuries are just screwing it up.
> 
> *Thanks to koko and ezealen for the donations, I would give some of my points to texan as somehow he helped me big time picking the same score as me. Do you want some points texan? :cheers: *


Haha no they are all yours my man, good job! We really did step it up w/o TD, although at times it looked as if we didn't care. We have played really well since our barrage of injuries started to occur, and overall I applaud our players.


----------

